# enterrador trasero



## alinapopi

_pre-equipo enterrador trasero = *pre-equipment for back gravedigger*_

Do you think _gravedigger _works here too or it's only for the proper sens of the word? 
Thank you.


----------



## vicdark

¿De qué estamos hablando? Pareciera ser parte de un apero agrícola. "gravedigger" en este caso no tiene sentido. Más contexto, por favor.


----------



## alinapopi

Tienes razón, vicdark, no había puesto nada de contexto. Efectivamente, se trata de maquinaria agrícola, el problema es que tampoco sé muy bien lo que es el enterrador en español...


----------



## Peter P

Quizás se refiera al aditamento que lleva en la parte trasera del equipo que sirve para surcar, a lo que en inglés se le llama _plow, rooter plow; grub hook._

Saludos.

Peter P.


----------



## alinapopi

No, para surcar no, porque es una cisterna de líquidos...


----------



## coolbrowne

Backhoe in American use. (a _gravedigger_ works at the cemetery digging graves = tumbas )


----------



## alinapopi

Hi, Coolbrowne, and thanks for your answer. I looked in the dictionary and _hoe _is _azada _in Spanish, and it's not what I'm looking for.

Regards,
Alina


----------



## coolbrowne

I am sure it isn't





alinapopi said:


> _hoe _is _azada _in Spanish, and it's not what I'm looking for


You looked up the wrong word. 

Do not confuse *hoe*  with *backhoe* 

Regards


----------



## alinapopi

Ok, I thought that, being a composed word... I wasn't right. But _backhoe _is _excavador, pala_, and for a tanker it has no sens. Because _enterrador trasero _is a part of a tanker for liquids. 

What do you think about it?

Thanks again.


----------



## Peter P

Buenos días,

Hay algo bastante confuso en cuanto al término de enterrador trasero en un cisterna, por lo que sugiero que alinapopi mejor nos dé una descripción de qué cosa es, su función y así poder brindar la opción apropiada pues por el camino que vamos este hilo se está enredando más y haremos un nudo que no vamos a poder desatarlo para encontrar el término apropiado. 

Saludos.

Peter P.


----------

